# New winch stand



## Clint KY (Jul 11, 2015)

I have been cobbling my boat trailer together for some time. (See my thread about new bunks.). Not long ago I pulled my boat out of the water and managed to snap the winch stand off the trailer. Totally my fault - lousy design and lousy welding both by me. Wondering how to rebuild it I drove by a boat repair shop and saw a commercial sized jon boat on a trailer with just the stand I wanted. The trailer had the makers name on the side - Moonshine Trailers. 




I googled the company and they had unfortunately gone out of business about 7 years ago. So I called my buddy the retired welder and asked if he would help. He would. 

Here is what we came up with. After using it I would make some changes. 1. I would have moved the winch farther away from the bow as the clearance of the crank is marginal. I compensated for that by mounting the 2X4s edgewise to get the set back I wanted. 2. I also would have made it a bit shorter to get a better angle on the winch strap while pulling the boat onto the trailer.




The angle cut on the 2X4 on the port side is to provide clearance for my knuckles when raising or lowering the trailer using the trailer tongue jack.

I hope this is of some use to someone facing the same predicament I was.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 13, 2015)

That looks really good man!!!!


=D> =D>


----------

